# Old Sony cassette deck... how to switch to AUX input?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dealing with a Sony XR-7180 head unit here.

Has AUX RCA inputs in the back but I have no idea how to switch over to it!

Can't find a manual online either.

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

You might just have to power it up and play with it. Maybe if there's no tape it it and you select tape it will take you to aux.

Are you sure that one of those RCAs is aux?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Grey RCA's ...aux in. 12 volts to grey 'rem in' wire to activate.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, you had me worried there, I realized it could have been just another output labeled AUX! haha

12v switched, like the red wire?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

yes, a spst switch off the accessory lead would work fine. flip switch, aux in activated.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ahh I see, so if that lead has power the radio & cassette are muted for AUX all the time? What a weird setup. Was the AUX intended for a special Sony device or something?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, Sony had units that interfaced with headunits..cd players, changers.


----------



## anam600 (Jul 26, 2014)

Attach the adapter with it.


----------

